# Starter Culture for making Salami



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 1, 2016)

Anybody ever make Salami? I picked up a kit, and will be grinding a couple of pounds of Pork Shoulder today and stuffing some large casings. The kit includes the pink salt (for taste and prevention of botulism) and the seasonings. Those items are inexpensive and not difficult to find. Also included is the Starter Culture (for FERMENTATION), which is expensive and is difficult to find. So I'm wondering for fermentation, can I use wine yeast after this kit is used up and I'm ready to make Salami sans a kit.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't think I would just for food safety reasons. The cultures that are used for dried meats are designed to get the pH down to bacteria limiting levels in a set amount of time. Wine yeast isn't designed for that and the conditions that the yeast has to survive and eat in are much different in terms of available water and oxygen. It may work but I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 1, 2016)

Coarse and fine ground Pork Shoulder and some N.Y. Steak. Damn cold. When it thaws a bit, I'll start adding the different salts and seasonings and then stuff it into the casings.

I was reading that the use of a starter is not essential, but there will be a loss in flavor. This Salami will take about 4 to 5 weeks to cure, giving me plenty of time to do my research.

Best meal is Crackers, a soft cheese, Salami, and some homemade Elderberry Wine.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 1, 2016)

montanaWineGuy said:


> Anybody ever make Salami? I picked up a kit, and will be grinding a couple of pounds of Pork Shoulder today and stuffing some large casings. The kit includes the pink salt (for taste and prevention of botulism) and the seasonings. Those items are inexpensive and not difficult to find. Also included is the Starter Culture (for FERMENTATION), which is expensive and is difficult to find. So I'm wondering for fermentation, can I use wine yeast after this kit is used up and I'm ready to make Salami sans a kit.



The critters that ferment salami are almost entirely bacteria, not yeasts. (http://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-types/fermented-sausage/cultures).


----------



## TonyR (Apr 1, 2016)

You can find the cultures at Butcher and Packer. http://www.butcher-packer.com i use t-spx. The culture drops the sausage Ph to below 5 which helps to stop bad things( that will kill you) from growing. Also adds a mild sour taste to the salami


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. And here and elsewhere, the clear conclusion is yeast is not to be used as a starter culture in the curing of meat products. Oh, Well...


----------



## TonyR (Apr 2, 2016)

Looking good , how long are you going to let it hang and dry? When i made mine i would let it hang till it lost 35% weight.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 2, 2016)

TonyR said:


> Looking good , how long are you going to let it hang and dry? When i made mine i would let it hang till it lost 35% weight.



4 to 5 weeks is recommended. I'll weigh them today. I've also heard til 30 weight loss.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 7, 2016)

After only 2 days. I took a nibble of a dry piece sitting outside the casing, and it is good. I've some ingredients and equipment showing up tomorrow, and have on hand 15lbs of Pork Shoulder to make in to Tuscan and Soppressata Salami. Should make 6 to 8 2.5x18" chubs.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 7, 2016)

montanaWineGuy said:


> After only 2 days. I took a nibble of a dry piece sitting outside the casing, and it is good. I've some ingredients and equipment showing up tomorrow, and have on hand 15lbs of Pork Shoulder to make in to Tuscan and Soppressata Salami. Should make 6 to 8 2.5x18" chubs.



(gets in car and heads for Montana...)


----------



## JohnT (Apr 8, 2016)

That looks great! 

I do not know if you have already done this, but could you post the specifics on the kit you bought (name, price, and store)?


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 8, 2016)

JohnT said:


> That looks great!
> 
> I do not know if you have already done this, but could you post the specifics on the kit you bought (name, price, and store)?



Here is the Salami Making kit from Amazon. You can almost buy salami for the price of the kit, but in making for the 1st time this seemed to be a safe way to go. I'm now buying ingredients individually, and the cost goes down substantially. And I get to control the spices, so I know what I should get when all is complete.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009MOZ38O/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

